# Three for Saturday



## Tim s (Nov 3, 2019)

Saturday I drove Trexlertown to buy a bike from a friend and fellow CABE member. I had been looking for a copper tone Schwinn with a slimline tank and he decided to let one go from his collection. I could not be happier with the bike. On the way home i Stopped to see a bike that was advertised as a 72 Typhoon on Craig’s list. The bike is actually a 1969 and I had been looking for a 69 for my wife’s five 0 birthday which is this coming weekend. So I have to clean it up and keep it hidden until Saturday. The third bike thing was a 65 Deluxe Stingray that I sold to another bike friend. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Nov 24, 2019)

Tim s said:


> Saturday I drove Trexlertown to buy a bike from a friend and fellow CABE member. I had been looking for a copper tone Schwinn with a slimline tank and he decided to let one go from his collection. I could not be happier with the bike. On the way home i Stopped to see a bike that was advertised as a 72 Typhoon on Craig’s list. The bike is actually a 1969 and I had been looking for a 69 for my wife’s five 0 birthday which is this coming weekend. So I have to clean it up and keep it hidden until Saturday. The third bike thing was a 65 Deluxe Stingray that I sold to another bike friend. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1090114
> 
> ...



Here is a pic of the Typhoon after detailing. Tim


----------

